# bad name



## sercuerdasfigther (Sep 5, 2003)

do overly commericalized arts like tkd or tsd which seem to be watered down at mc dojo's give all karate a bad name?


----------



## MJS (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sercuerdasfigther _
> *do overly commericalized arts like tkd or tsd which seem to be watered down at mc dojo's give all karate a bad name? *



Well, it definately doesnt help.  While I have seen schools that are belt factories, I have seen others that are not.  So, it all comes down to the school.  

Mike


----------



## redfang (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sercuerdasfigther _
> *do overly commericalized arts like tkd or tsd which seem to be watered down at mc dojo's give all karate a bad name? *


 No. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 7, 2003)

No.

It's because people who are only acquainted with TV/movie martial arts or who are newbies to martial arts aren't aware of "watered down" versions or MA politics.  In other words, what is "bad karate" to them?

- Ceicei


----------



## gojukylie (Sep 14, 2003)

Majority of non-martial artists wouldn't be aware of the amount of under 2 year, "we promise you a black belt", ryu's. 

Majority of students that attend these under 2 year, "we promise you a black belt" ryu's don't know any better.

Majority of students that study a form of Karate under a good instructor that teaches with a traditional syllabus, don't care about the Black Belt Factories anyway. They know the length of time is takes to train the mind and the body, and that the Black Belt rank is only the beginning.

So I guess the answer is NO.


----------



## MountainSage (Sep 14, 2003)

I believe there is a marketing adage that goes," If your product is good the buyer tells no one, if your product is bad the buyer tells everyone."  I bad belt factory experiance could taint all karate type style of MA's.  Being in TKD, I am very aware of the damage that belt factories can do to a style and the appearance to people on the outside looking in.


Mountain Sage


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 14, 2003)

Trouble is that untill and unless the person studying becomes involved with other martial artest outside of there school they will not know if it is a bad school.
I have had black belts from other schools ask me questions I would rather not answere about the schools they where in and what i thought of the requirements they had for rank. It's not my place to judge their system but I can always invite them to watch our workouts and let them spar with my greenbelts. Not many come back a 2nd time.
Instructors that give /sell rank fast to make the school look better or to get $$$$ demean the art. But if you dont know what to look for your not able to know the difference


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 19, 2003)

it all depends on the instructor and the school.  even the most respected martial art can become a joke if in the wrong hands.


----------

